# Rebuilt Winged Demon Animatronic



## Death Master

I know some of you have seen this prop before but I never took any video of it, I rebuilt this prop for Halloween last year to tweak some problems it had.
I also show the central control system, and touch screen controller.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Incredible! I have no idea what the wafer board was with all the electronics, but it looked impressive. heh


----------



## Bone Dancer

Amazing, and I totally love the work shop too.


----------



## Bloodhound

Cool!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Love the reaction shot (second picture from the bottom)


----------



## scourge999

Thats killer Death Master! Awesome job. I needed a little Lamb of God this morning too.


----------



## Ghoul Friday

That's pretty sweet.


----------



## beelce

VERY NICE DM!!! Thanks for the show


----------



## Death Master

Thank you everyone, it’s the approval and the constructive criticism of one’s peers that make this fun to do. I wish I would have been able to video my props on Halloween with the complete scene props, lighting, and background sound and music for you but on that very busy day I’m not thinking of video or pictures, I’m thinking about keeping the ToTs moving and on the path. This year I had no problem with my haunt (You know like your buddy pulling a speaker wire out of your sound system because he had one to many.) so I just made sure the ToTs kept moving, and my actors had enough to eat and drink.


----------



## TERBobob

Very nice looking prop ... the mechanics are also nice , but IMO .. its a little over kill on the controls  .
Was all that neccessary to control JUST that one prop ? or is that your main brain for controlling ALL your props , not just that one ?
Again , very nice work on the looks and mechanics of the prop ... kudos


----------



## Death Master

TERBobob said:


> Very nice looking prop ... the mechanics are also nice , but IMO .. its a little over kill on the controls  .
> Was all that neccessary to control JUST that one prop ? or is that your main brain for controlling ALL your props , not just that one ?
> Again , very nice work on the looks and mechanics of the prop ... kudos


Its the main controller and monitor for my haunt, I control over 21 animatronics, I dont know how many lights that changes every year, 4 foggers, input sensors, sound controllers, touch screen remotes, safety watch dog, communicates with my stand alone props so I know there still working, and sends start commands to VSA controlled shows. ect.-ect. lol.


----------



## turtle2778

That was truely impressive WOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilly

Pretty Cool DM..
keep up the good work!


----------



## Ghostess

Kick-ass!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

VERY cool!


----------



## HalloweenRick

Very nice! Let's see the other 19 animatronics!


----------

